# Tube attachment questions



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have plans to make a smaller-scale OTT slingshot for ease of carrying. Would anybody be able to give tips/advice on attaching (preferably) tubes to the ends of a fork?


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Band grooves. Wrap & tuck pulled tight.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

PFS style attachment


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Tabs?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Two other ways


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you everybody who responded!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Also, the wave method conceived by Peppermack.*


----------

